# أسباب اعطال المحرك ؟!



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

قد تستقيظ في الصباح وتجد محرك السيارة قد اشتغل ( المقصود ال Switch ) ولكنه لا يعمل !!! ما الخطأ الذي سبب ذلك ؟ ... هناك 3 امور رئيسية قد تكون حدثت :

- خلط خاطىء في الوقود 
- ضعف او قصور في الضغط ( المقصود به الضغط الناتج من حركة البستون " Piston " في حجرة الاسطوانة " Cylinders " 
- خطأ في الشعلة ( المقصود بالشعلة هي شعلة البواجي " Spark Plug " ) 

وهناك الاف الامور التي ممكن حدوثها بجانب هذه الاشياء الرئيسية ولكن هذه هي المشاكل الرئيسية ... ولكن قد نتساءل كيف لهذه الامور ان تقوم بتعطيل المحرك ؟! 


*اولا *: الخلط الخاطىء للوقود ( Bad Fuel Mix ) – يمكن ان يحدث الخلط الخاطىء للوقود لاسباب منها :

• نفاذ البنزين ( او المادة المستخدمة من ديزل او غاز طبيعي ) ... وبهذه الحالة سيدخل للمحرك هواء ولكن لايوجد وقود .
• انسداد فتحة الهواء ( Air Intake ) ... وبهذه الحالة سيدخل للمحرك وقود من غير هواء 
• نظام الوقود يقوم بتزويد كمية كبيرة او كمية قليلة من الوقود وهذا يعني عدم حدوث احتراق بشكل صحيح 
• هناك احتمال لوجود شوائب في الوقود ( مثل الماء ) مما يسبب عدم احتراق الوقود 

جميع هذه الاسباب تعتمد على ان المحرك يحتاج الى كمية مناسبة للهواء مع كمية مناسبة من الوقود لحدوث عملية الاحتراق التي تولد الحركة ...


*ثانيا *: ضعف او قصور في الضغط " الانفجار " – في حالة عدم ضغط الهواء مع الوقود بشكل صحيح فان عملية الاحتراق لن تحدث بالشكل المطلوب . واسباب هذا القصور هي :

• حلقات البستون ( Piston rings ) غير محكمة مما يؤدي الى تسريب الهواء والبنزين من خلال البستون اثناء عملية الضغط . (( الهدف من هذه الحلقات احكام الاغلاق اثناء عملية ضغط الوقود والهواء من قبل البستون ))
• فتحة او صمامات العادم ( Exhaust ) لا تقوم بالتمرير بشكل جيد 
• وجود ثقب في الاسطوانة ( Cylinder )

وغالبا يحدث الثقب في في منطقة اعلى الاسطوانة التي تحتوي على الصمامات ( valves ) وشعلة الاحتراق ( Sprak Plug " البواجي " ) وتعرف هذه المنطقة برأس السيلندر ( Cylinder ) وهي متصلة بالسيلندر مباشرة 
الاسطوانة ورأس الاسطوانة متصلات مع بعضهما بواسطة حشوة ( gasket ) بسيطة مضغوطة بينهما بشكل جيد لضمان اغلاق تام . اذا تعطلت او تلفت هذه الحشوة فسينتج ثقوب بين الاسطوانة ورأس الاسطوانة مما يؤدي الى عمليات التسريب 

*ثالثا *: ضعف او عطل الشعلة " Lack of spark " – قد تكون الشعلة غير موجودة او ضعيفة لاسباب عدة :

• في حالة تعطل شعلة الاحتراق ( البواجي ) او تعطل الاسلاك المتصلة مع البواجي نفسها وهذا يسبب ضعف الشعلة 
• في حالة انقطاع الكيبل او نزعه من مكانه او تعطل النظام كامل الذي يزود البواجي بالفولتية الازمة لحدوث الشعلة 
• في حالة حدوث الشعلة في وقت متأخر او متقدم في دورة الاحتراق داخل المحرك اي خطأ في وقت الاشتعال ( ignition time ) وبهذه الحالة لن حترق الوقود في الوقت المناسب وهذا سيسبب كل المشاكل 

وهناك العديد من المشاكل قد تحدث منها :

• في حالة هبوط البطرية او تلفها فان المحرك لن يعمل 
• في حالة تعطل ال bearing التي تسمح للكرانك ( Crankshaft ) بالدوران بشكل حر ... لذلك وفي حالة تعطل الكرانك سيتعطل المحرك بشكل كامل 
• في حالة التوقيت الخاطىء لاغلاق وفتح الصمامات وفي هذه الحالة لن يدخل الى غرفة الاحتراق ولن يخرج من فتحة العادم 
• في حالة وجود عائق داخل فتحة العادم فان المحرك لن يعمل ايضا لانسداد فتحة الهواء الخارج
• في حالة نفاذ الزيت لن يتتحرك البستون بشكل حر داخل الاسطوانة فسيتوقف المحرك


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الفاضل جزاك الله مل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه.ونسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*ربما لا يتوقف الكثيرون عند أهمية ناقل الحركة أو الجير بوكس كما يحب أن يسميه البعض وهو اسمه باللغة الإنجليزية وترجمته صندوق التروس.

ولكن الحقيقة المؤكدة أن كفاءة هذا الجزء من السيارة إلى جانب أهميته الحيوية في عمله بشكل عام تعد كلمة السر في متعة القيادة حيث أكدت دراسات شركات السيارات العالمية بشأن تفضيلات السائقين وأهم عوامل استمتاعهم بالقيادة أن سلاسة عمل ناقل الحركة والقدرة على تغيير السرعات براحة ويسر من أهم هذه العوامل.

ولكي تحافظ على كفاءة ناقل الحركة يجب مراقبة مستوى الزيت الخاص به بل وتغييره على فترات منتظمة حتى لو كانت بعض الكتيبات الخاصة بالسيارات لا توصي بذلك.

حيث ينصح بتغيير زيت ناقل الحركة مع كل حوالي 50 ألف كم وبخاصة للسيارات القديمة حيث إن عمل صندوق التروس يؤدي إلى توليد حرارة تؤثر على الزيت وكلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة انخفض العمر الافتراضي للزيت. أما في حالة عدم ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عن 75 درجة فيمكن تغيير زيت ناقل الحركة بعد قطع مسافة 160 ألف كلم.

يمكن القول إن كل ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة بمقدار 10 درجات قد يؤدي إلى نقصان الزيت لنصف عمره الافتراضي فمثلا عند القيادة وحرارة الزيت 90 درجة مئوية فإن عمر الزيت سوف ينقص إلى 80000 كيلو متر. وسوف ينقص عمر الزيت إلى 40000 كيلومتر لو أن الحرارة ارتفعت إلى 104 درجة. ولن يعمر الزيت إلى أكثر من 1600 كيلومتر فقط لو أن الحرارة كانت 150 درجة.

حسب تقرير حديث فإن 90 في المائة من مشاكل الناقل سببها الحرارة المرتفعة، أما أسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة ناقل الحركة فتكمن في التحميل الثقيل وخاصة السحب، صعود الجبال، القيادة بسرعة عالية خاصة في الأيام الحارة، التوقف باستمرار، مشاكل في التبريد مثل نقص سائل التبريد، مشاكل في مروحة التبريد.

ويجب الالتزام بنوع الزيت الذي توصي به الشركة المصنعة للسيارة حيث إن استخدام زيت خاطئ قد يؤدي إلى ألا يعمل ناقل الحركة بالشكل المطلوب،

وأخيرا لا يجب زيادة كمية الزيت عن المستوى المطلوب منه حتى لا يؤدي ذلك إلى تأثير عكسي على كفاءة ناقل الحركة.​*


----------



## medo66800 (11 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ محمد حسن اشكرك على كل مواضيعك الممتازة 
ومستنيين منك اكتر


----------

